# bay roan going grey?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah she looks grey to me. Roans don't usually have white hairs on their face. Greys do.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree, Chiilaa, that and her tail seems to be lighter at the bottom... just wondering how long she'll hold onto those dark legs and face, I am getting a video sent tonight, so will be able to see her better soon...


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She looks like a bay roan to me, and not a gray, hard to be sure based on that pic alone.

Both my blue roans were registered as gray. And the second one (daughter of the first) was born here and her registration application was correctly marked!! But the registry (APHA) changed it.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are her videos from today ... she is shedding the winter coat which makes it tricky, but I think I see some lighter areas on her head... but her face seems darker now than when the pic was taken last month... this is her first week of under saddle work and she turns two next month - she's been sitting in the pasture since a weanling futurity so is a little rusty, but she is bred up the wahzoo and I think she'll be a knockout grey or roan 





=





=


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

My trainer in the video is just over 6 feet tall... I think this filly will get big, her dad is 16 hands and mom 15.2. I am 5'8 so like a taller horse, she'll go to show in APHA spb classes.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it is really hard to tell at that age. My mare as a yearling went white. She had grey hairs on her face for awhile, then shed out and went back to being a typical roan. Depending on the season she gets white flecks on her face, but I have never ever had any one say to me they may expect her to gray out.
I included a picture to show how much she got at one point. Her face shed out first, so there was more white.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting, Diesel  I may just have to wait it out until summer and then if I am still questioning, can I test her to confirm what she is? 

Diesel, do you have a current pic of your mare you wouldn't mind posting? I am fascinated by this as my mare, Whiskey, is a sorrel so I don't have to think much on that  ... these color changes are fascinating and I am very excited to finalize this deal on the filly and make her mine.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have any foal pics? There must have been something to make her registered as grey and not roan.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is her last fall after being out in the pasture all year, so she is pretty faded...

Her dad is a grey, her mom is a roan. Her breeder still thinks that though currently she is a bay roan, she will grey out. Just hard to tell at this stage, isn't it?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am less inclined to think she will grey out looking at that photo.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd say just watch her over the years. some horses tend to go lighter and darker


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm with Chiilaa. I'm pretty sure she will grey out. Her tail is the biggest indicator for me.

As for testing. Sure you can test her! both UC Davis has a test for both, and Animal genetics just a test for grey. 

Horse Tests

Horse Testing - Equine Genetic Testing


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Still looks bay roan to me, of course she's young and may just go gray slowly, but based off those pics and videos she's looking just roan right now.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, if I get her (looking good so far)... I am going to send in the hair as soon as I get home ... I am on travel for the next two weeks, so can't finalize anything until then. Anyways, if I get her, I am perfectly willing to pay to find out what she is so I can stop wondering about it.

Thanks for the link to the test, I appreciate it


----------

